

Samsung makes big trucks transparent in the name of road safety - tokenadult
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/21/8820059/samsung-road-safety-truck-prototype

======
estefan
Genius! One of those simple ideas that makes you wonder why no one thought of
it before.

~~~
millstone
It doesn't seem very simple to me. Why not just a "Do Not Pass" sign with a
flashing red light?

~~~
gnurag
You haven't driven much on country roads with two lanes and no median, have
you? Following a container truck going at 20kmph with "Do Not Pass" sign for
50 Kms, how many people would honor that?

------
breakingcups
I think it's a bad idea to start putting lcd screens on moving vehicles. It
can be distracting, expecially in split-second decisions that sometimes need
to be made on the road. Furthermore, it potentially opens up the door to
putting screens on vehicles for other purposes, such as advertisements, which
is the last thing this world needs.

------
aaron695
Seems like a really stupid idea (If you take it as other than an ad for
Samsung)

Other than the funny games with making the monitors display the wrong thing.

What if part of the monitor is broken or has mud on it.

Tricks of the eye with on coming traffic, black car on a black road.

Will you still stop in time if the truck stops suddenly and you're watching
TV.

Would you notice if the monitors go blank just as you overtake, or might your
brain just register no traffic.

I guess all these can all be overcome or checked for, but the stupid bit is
why on earth would the person who won't benefit pay for this tech and take on
the risk of being sued when things go bad.

Plus you'll notice it was shot on dusk and night (and the night TV looked
plain scary)

~~~
nmridul
Its tough to follow a large truck on a 2 lane road. Overtaking them is very
difficult and dangerous at times. Maybe after some time this becomes a
mandatory feature, just like brake lights, reverse light etc.

------
ajbetteridge
Not what I'd call transparent, but still useful tech.

------
vinay427
I feel like this completely counters the part where manufacturers are trying
to make vehicles more visible with better lighting, etc. by pretending the
vehicle is see-through. In ideal conditions, it wouldn't be a problem to a
driver that has decent vision, but in stormy weather for example I'm not sure
I would want this in front of me.

